# Fraternal Greetings from Massachusetts, New England



## NICOMACHEAUS248 (Jul 6, 2016)

*Travel light...

2.4.8 Kbllh

Φ
Α
-
Σ
Α
Ε

SPIRITUS GLADIUS ET SEMPER VIRILIS
S.M.I.B.*


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 6, 2016)

huh?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 6, 2016)

I looked at the website you provided, it says on there that you are/were the DDGM of both the MWPHGL and the GL of Mass?  how is that possible, ive never heard of a PH jurisdiction that allows multiple memberships?  Also that you are a multiple time Master of lodges in mass and maine?  Also you list that you are still the DDGM of the 17th district of the GLof Mass, but when I go to the GL website it lists RW Bro Michael Kelly as the DDGM for that district.  Please sir of I am mistaken please show us the proof of your claims!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 8, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I looked at the website you provided, it says on there that you are/were the DDGM of both the MWPHGL and the GL of Mass?  how is that possible, ive never heard of a PH jurisdiction that allows multiple memberships?  Also that you are a multiple time Master of lodges in mass and maine?  Also you list that you are still the DDGM of the 17th district of the GLof Mass, but when I go to the GL website it lists RW Bro Michael Kelly as the DDGM for that district.  Please sir of I am mistaken please show us the proof of your claims!


From the lack of response it seems as if you have struck a nerve.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 8, 2016)

COWAN!  Also on his "website" he says he a multiple time inductee to the martial arts HoF and all sorts of crazy martial arts awards and titles....im betting hes total BS

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 8, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> COWAN!  Also on his "website" he says he a multiple time inductee to the martial arts HoF and all sorts of crazy martial arts awards and titles....im betting hes total BS
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Yeah, I saw that too. I am a black belt in two martial arts and a brown belt in a third. The likely hood of him accumulating as many degrees, awards, and titles as he claims at the age of 36 is VERY doubtful.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 8, 2016)

Hey ! Pay the man  some respect, Went to West Point, he fought in Korea, Africa and the Middle East (and in the Super Bowl!) , and holds two medal of Honors, one for USArmy and Navy Marine Corp... etc etc etc and despite being American holds a GBE....

Just give him some time so he gets the chance to cure cancer....


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 9, 2016)

Bwhahahaha.  He probably already has

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jul 9, 2016)

I did check


----------



## Dana Hallfors (Aug 6, 2016)

If this is actually him portraying himself on that website, which I hope it is not, it is quite interesting that he displays the number of military medals said to have received. I searched the current actual list of living Medal of Honor recipients and he is not on that list. So everyone should be aware of this fact if in fact that is him portrayed on that website:

The Stolen Valor Act of 2013 amends the federal criminal code to rewrite provisions relating to fraudulent claims about military service to subject to a fine, imprisonment for not more than one year, or both an individual who, with intent to obtain money, property, or other tangible benefit, fraudulently holds himself or herself out to be a recipient of: a Medal of Honor (Army, Navy, Air Force, Marine Corps), a Distinguished Service Cross, a Navy Cross, an Air Force Cross, a Silver Star, a Purple Heart, a Combat Infantryman's Badge, a Combat Action Badge, a Combat Medical Badge, a Combat Action Ribbon, a Combat Action Medal, or any replacement or duplicate medal for such medal as authorized by law.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 6, 2016)

The Stolen Valor Act was declared a free speech violation in 2012.

http://www.scotusblog.com/2012/06/c...dismisses-first-american-financial-v-edwards/

Was it rewritten with corrections in 2013 and passed again?


----------



## Dana Hallfors (Aug 6, 2016)

On June 1st, 2015 - Obama signed the New Stolen Valor Act, http://www.military.com/daily-news/2013/06/03/obama-signs-new-stolen-valor-act.html


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 6, 2016)

U are refering to African lodge 459.  Its more of a honorary lodge now.  It only opens once or twice a yr all pha masons are encouraged to join.  

I believe that the mwphgl of Minnesota or Michigan or one of those northern mid west sates allows plural membership with the State GL counterparts

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 6, 2016)

If ur on ur computer click on his name and go to his profile

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bro. Landry (Aug 8, 2016)

Too funny!


----------



## Dana Hallfors (Aug 9, 2016)

Bro. Landry, I am originally from Fitchburg Mass.


----------

